# BIG STRIPERS and some nice large mouth 4-18-2011



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is the link to the full report with a bunch of pictures!

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum100/thread7521.html


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow them are some stud stripers and bass i get paid to fish as well and its great but id like to trade jobs with you guys for a week..


----------

